# Eclipse einstellen, dass eine bestimmte JDK benutzt werden soll



## celine_001 (17. Okt 2016)

Liebes Forum,
ich möchte mich mehr mit Java beschäftigen. Hierzu habe ich die folgende Eclipse-Version installiert: 
Version: Neon.1a Release (4.6.1)
Build id: 20161007-1200

Nun habe ich eine JDK heruntergeladen und entpackt und möchte Eclipse einstellen, diese bestimmte JDK zu nutzen. Dies mache ich anscheinend in der eclipse.ini:
*-vm
C:\Program Files (x86)\cindy\Java71\bin\javaw.exe  *
Nach dem Eintrag startet Eclipse (aber nur, wenn ich diesen Parameter am Ende der .ini eingebe). Kann ich jetzt auch prüfen ob auch wirklich diese JDK genutzt wird ?


----------



## celine_001 (17. Okt 2016)

Wenn ich ein Projekt erstelle, kann ich zwar über die Eigenschaften/JRE Environments/JRE System Library den Pfad zum JRE eingeben, allerdings möchte ich das nicht für alle erstellten Projekte machen sondern global einstellen..


----------



## Jardcore (17. Okt 2016)

Ich glaube mich erinnern zu können, das das Projekt abhängig ist. Also Rechtsklick auf dein Projekt und dann einfach "jdk" in das Suchfenster eingeben. Dann sollte da etwas wie "Java Compiler" stehen. Vielleicht gibt es auch eine allgemeine Workspace Einstellung dort.

Edit: In Properties kannst du nach "Java Compiler" suchen, dort solltest du es global einstellen können.


----------



## celine_001 (17. Okt 2016)

Hallo Jardcore, besten dank für deine Antwort. Wenn ich nun ein neues Projekt anlege kann ich "default JRE" auswählen, der dann auch auf meinen Pfad anzeigt. 
Besten dank
Liebe Grüße
Celine


----------

